# Bases de donnes > Sybase > Adaptive Server IQ >  Date/Heure d'insertion d'une ligne

## mulot49

Bonjour  tous.
Je souhaiterais connaitre toutes les lignes insres dans une table depuis n heures ? Est-ce possible ?

Il y a t-il un moyen de rcuprer une sorte de datetime d'insertion de chaque ligne ?

Merci d'avance

----------

